# ... weil diese Datei nicht mit dieser Version von Photoshop kompatibel ist.



## heindreas (11. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe in PhotoShop CS5 eine 1,2 GB große Bildmontage erstellt
(und abgespeichert) und bekomme nun beim Versuch die PSD wieder
zu öffnen folgende Meldung:
"Der Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, weil diese Datei nicht mit dieser Version
von Photoshop kompatibel ist."
************HILFE************!
Fragen: 
1. Kann ich diese PS-Datei noch irgendwie retten?
2. Was ist die Ursache für die beschädigte Datei?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir dazu wer Bescheid geben könnte.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. November 2011)

Hallo!

Google spuckt eine Menge zu der Fehlermeldung aus.
Z.b. wird in einem andern Forum der Tipp genannt es mal mit "Advanced PSD Repair" zu versuchen.
Aber denke daran vorher eine Sicherungskopie anzulegen.

Zur Ursache kann man nichts sagen.
Ich habe nur ein paar Foren übeflogen.....
Mal ein paar Beispiele wo die Fehlermeldung auftreten könnte: CS3, CS4, CS5, Bug in PS, Bug in MacOS X, 64bit Win, "gecrackte" Version von PS, verwendete Filter, grosse Dateigrösse, kleine Dateigrösse usw.
Wie Du siehst, kann die Ursache so vielfältig sein, dass man sie nicht explizit zuordnen kann.
Es steckt einfach kein "System" dahinter. 

Deine Datei ist ja doch schon recht gross.
Mein Tipp für die Zukunft: NIEMALS die vorherige Dateiversion beim speichern überschreiben.
Wenn da etwas schief läuft, ist im Zweifelsfall die ganze Arbeit futsch.
Also lieber ein paar Sekunden Zeit mehr aufwenden und die Arbeit über "speichern unter..." mit einem neuen Dateinamen speichern (z.b. könntest Du dem Dateinamen eine Versionsnummer v1, v2, v3 usw. beifügen).
Ich weiss nicht ob CS5 die Option anbietet, aber wenn ja, dann deaktiviere das automatische speichern.
Ich würde auch nicht das Original öffnen/bearbeiten, sondern immer eine Kopie verwenden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. November 2011)

Hi,
für große PSD-Dateien gibt es seit CS auch das Format Dateiformat PSB.
Grundsätzlich kann aber PSD bis 4 GB verarbeiten.
Stell doch die Datei mal hoch, vielleicht bekommen wir sie irgendwie auf.

Grüße


----------



## tanja77 (23. November 2011)

Kannst du die PSD Datei nicht wieder auf CS5 bearbeiten und mal versuchen es auf TIFF zu speichern und auf der anderen Cs Version es wieder öffnen? Ist es das erte mal dass dir sowas passiert? Waren die verschieden CS Versionen Windows, Mac ...?


----------



## heindreas (23. November 2011)

Also ich hab sowieso nur in einer PS-Version gearbeitet (Mac, CS5).
Was ich vorher nicht geschrieben hatte: Ursprünglich stand die Datei auf unserem Server;
diese Version habe ich geöffnet und berarbeitet; als ich dann sichern wollte kam eine Fehlermeldung
(irgendwas mit Schreibrechte); daraufhin habe ich die (noch offene) Datei auf meinen Mac lokal gesichert
(ohne Fehlermeldung) und geschlossen; beim Versuch die lokale Datei wieder zu öffnen, kam dann die besagte Meldung: "Der Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, weil diese Datei nicht mit dieser Version
von Photoshop kompatibel ist."
Offensichtlich dürfte die Datei beim ersten Versuch zu sichern ein Schlag abgekommen haben.
Zur Info:
Im GraphicConverter (Mac) und Gimp (PC) kann ich die Datei öffnen aber leider ohne Ebenen (reduziert auf Hintergrundebene).


----------



## Dr Dau (23. November 2011)

heindreas hat gesagt.:


> Was ich vorher nicht geschrieben hatte: Ursprünglich stand die Datei auf unserem Server;
> diese Version habe ich geöffnet und berarbeitet; als ich dann sichern wollte kam eine Fehlermeldung
> (irgendwas mit Schreibrechte) [...]


Kannst Du denn ausschliessen dass die Datei zwischenzeitlich von einer anderen Person geöffnet wurde?

Und was ist mit der ursprünglichen Datei auf dem Server, kannst Du die noch öffnen?
Kannst Du die urspüngliche Datei vom Server auf Deine lokale Festplatte kopieren und von dort öffnen?

PS: ich weis nicht ob Du es mitbekommen hast, aber aus Deinem Thread heraus sind der Thread "Große Dateien in PS" und der Artikel "[Hinweis] Große Dateien in Photoshop" enstanden.


----------

